# DC Travis Rice 2014 Snowboard Boots



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The literature reads, "My model is finally here" -Travis Rice


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks cool. Weird that they give no specs.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It doesn't come with normal lacing?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

finally they moved that second boa to the outside of the boot,,


----------



## mark6711 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the same model but not T Rice edition.. Awesome boots.. Dual boa rocks.. Lacing up easy as 123.. Stiffy shoes as well..





Wiredsport said:


> The literature reads, "My model is finally here" -Travis Rice


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Aren't they supposed to be super stiff? Essentially a backcountry boot right? I would snag it if it was a bit more flexy... I wouldn't want another boot as stiff at the Driver X.


----------



## mark6711 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes they are super stiffy.. I got used to it tho.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I find it odd that he designed it with a capped toe box. The Union split toe strap works best with a boxed toe design.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Extremo said:


> I find it odd that he designed it with a capped toe box. The Union split toe strap works best with a boxed toe design.


I wouldn't be surprised if he had zero input on the design


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

here are the specs:

DC Travis Rice Boa Snowboard Boots - Black/Yellow 2014

A high tech masterpiece designed by Travis Rice to provide incredible comfort while withstanding the punishment delivered by snowboarding's most demanding riders.

2013/14 DC Travis Rice Boa Snowboard Boot key features:

Unilite Outsole with Rubber - DC's proprietary boot outsole technology, Unilite provides durability, dampening and cushioning all while drastically reducing weight. Unilite soles feature distinct tread patterns for ascending, descending, and skating around with DC's Push Zone tread pattern. This snow-shedding traction design also prevents snow from building up and clogging the bindings. The outsole combines DC's Unilite Technology with the durability of 30% more rubber. The strategically placed rubber sections on the sole reduce wear for riding that is abusive to boots.

Remind Insole - The DC / Remind insoles are built with a multi layer foam impact rebound system including proprietary "Blue Magic" heel protection. You can now ride with confidence knowing that your feet are protected by the insole's technical construction. Biomechanically and anatomically designed to support the foot and body in proper alignment, the end result is alleviated stress on the joints, better posture, better circulation, enhanced strength and performance, and heightened balance and stability. The insole also features an anti-microbial fabric system that reduces hot spots while keeping the feet cool, dry and odorless.

Black S.E. Liner - Pinnacle performance. Advanced Aerotech Ventilation regulates moisture and temperature in the multi-layer construction of this liner that combines EVA Memory Foam and high rebound heat-moldable EVA, delivering out-of-the-box comfort and unrivaled custom fit. Lateral support beams and a 360 degree power strap provide all-season support. Anatomical latex J-Bars offer superior heel hold while a dual-density EVA footbed with an Impact G Heel Cushion ensure next level comfort.

Full Grain Leather - The use of full grain leather not only provides a premium look, but also improves performance and durability. By impregnating the leather with silicone, these boots will last longer and continue to form to the rider's foot for a truly personalized fit.

Aerotech Ventilation System - Molded vents in the shell and liner work in unison to release unwanted moisture away from the rider’s foot. This proprietary system will keep your feet warm and dry and prevent bacteria build up.

Boa H3 Coiler Closure System - Boa cranks! The H3 coiler platform is fast, easy and micro adjustable for the perfect dialed-in fit.

1:1 The Golden Last - A boot’s true performance can only be felt when you have a seamless fit from your foot in the liner and the liner in the shell. By making a last for every whole and half size, DC provides this fit on every boot they make. Other benefits of their Golden Last are: smaller overall footprint, in-step reduction, narrowed heel cup, anatomically correct fit, forward lean and defined J-Bars.

DC STIFFNESS RATING: 9 (Stiff)
UPPER: Full Grain Leather
OUTSOLE: Unilite outsole with rubber
INSOLE: Remind insole
LINER: Black S.E. liner
LACING: Boa H3 Coiler Closure System with Double Boa Coilers

- Aerotech Ventilation System
- Super Fabric
- 3D Tongue - anatomically shaped for the perfect fit
- Articulation - for a smooth flex
- Molded backstay
- Internal ankle harness - enhanced boot closure and response by securing the liner
- 1:1 Golden Last 



My question do they can work ok with my setup :

At the moment my gear: Travis Rice Pro HP 2013 model board stiff 7 level Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro C2BTX HP Snowboard 2013 Review - Tactics.com - YouTube here is some details 2013 TransWorld SNOWboarding Good Wood: Lib Technologies Travis Rice Horsepower Pro Snowboard

Bindings are those On Sale Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings up to 40% off On Sale Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings up to 40% off

Boots for the moment here BURTON INVADER Order Burton Invader 2013 online in the Blue Tomato shop (good for start learning) Burton Invader Review, Price Comparison & Buyers Guide i see that they are soft and could be too soft for my progression now as my board 7 stiff and bindings 6 stiff


My question which stiffness boots i need to buy i am riding mountains not parks and doing jumps only in a mountains, i was looking at those boots DC SHOES-TRAVIS RICE 2013/14 DC STIFFNESS RATING: 9 (Stiff) DC Travis Rice Boa Snowboard Boots Black Yellow | 2014


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

mark6711 said:


> I have the same model but not T Rice edition.. Awesome boots.. Dual boa rocks.. Lacing up easy as 123.. Stiffy shoes as well..


some ppl say they are like medium stiff 6, and not at all stif like it sais 9, is it true? do they really good?

I dont know which to get those Burton Imperial 2014-2011 Review, Price Comparison & Buyers Guide or those DC Travis Rice Review, User Reviews & Buyers Guide in that reviews page more stars has Burton than Rice boots, can some people who really ride on them say something i mean Rice owners...

Thanks


----------

